# macchina che non effettua il reboot

## dema

ciao a tutti,

sto installando gentoo su un notebook (toshiba tecra a5 per la precisione) che ha problemi con il reboot: ogni volta che invoco il comando reboot, il sistema esegue la sequenza di stop dei servizi, di smontaggio dei dispositivi, ecc, salvo poi arrivare alla fase di bootstrap (quella in cui viene effettuato il check della ram per capirci) in cui il pc si pianta con schermata nera come se il notebook non si accendesse nemmemo.  :Sad: 

La cosa strana e' che in windows il notebook si riavvia correttamente, cosi' come si riavvia una volta effettuate delle modifiche al bios, cosi' come si riavvia quando utilizzo memtest86 per testare la ram...  :Confused: 

ho provato tutte le opzioni del comando reboot (/sbin/reboot [-n] [-w] [-d] [-f] [-i] [-k]) ma niente da fare...

qualcuno ha gia' affrontato problemi di questo tipo o ha qualche idea su come risolvere?

----------

## djinnZ

reboot o halt chiamati con l'opzione -f non fanno altro che resettare la macchina senza passare per lo shutdown. Se non funzionano vuol dire che è un problema è tra kernel, acpi/dsdt e bios.

Inizia a giocare con le varie opzioni tipo specific fixup for reboot ed estensioni specifiche per toshiba/dell nella configurazione del kernel. In genere il problema si ferma li.

A naso credo che hai attiva una estensione specifica che non si adatta al tuo hardware.

----------

## dema

Il problema è che il notebook non ha un bios toshiba, bensì un bios phoenix quindi tutti i moduli presenti nel kernel sono inutili  :Sad: 

Ho provato ad abilitare e disabilitare la voce "Enable X86 board specific fixups for reboot" come hai suggerito tu ma niente da fare...

Attraverso un 

```
cat .config | grep REBOOT
```

ho visto che c'è un'altra voce che ha a che fare con il reboot (impostata come "y") ma non riesco ad individuarla nel menuconfig... ho provato a disabilitarla a mano modificando il .config ma ogni volta ritorna a "y" da sola...

Ora sto provando a disabilitare tutto quello che è possibile sotto la categoria "Processor type and features" ma non ho ancora avuto fortuna...

Altre idee?

----------

## BikE

Ma con il live di gentoo funziona correttamente? Prova a fare un diff tra il config del kernel che stai utilizzando e quello del live. Guarda se spunta qualche opzione utile...

----------

## koma

Non penso che sia questione di processore ma di hardware in generale.

----------

## dema

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Ma con il live di gentoo funziona correttamente? Prova a fare un diff tra il config del kernel che stai utilizzando e quello del live. Guarda se spunta qualche opzione utile...

 

con il cd di installazione non funziona, con la live non ho mai provato... posso scaricarla e fare una prova anche con quella per vedere se cambia qualcosa...

----------

## dema

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non penso che sia questione di processore ma di hardware in generale.

 

può essere... quindi cosa consigli di provare?

----------

## koma

di non smanettare sotto le opzioni per il processore ma indagare sull'hardware... tipo che mobo monti? chipset?

----------

## dema

Mi scuso per il silenzio piuttosto prolungato ma non ho avuto il pc sottomano nel weekend (si tratta del notebook di un amico a cui stavo facendo un favore).

Gli ultimi sviluppi hanno portato a concludere che il pc abbia qualche noia a livello hardware in quanto ha iniziato a dare problemi con il riavvio anche con il windows marchiato toshiba del cd di ripristino che dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi...

A questo punto penso che poteremo il notebook in assistenza per vedere si si riesce a sistemare...

Grazie comunque a tutti per l'attenzione ed i suggerimenti.

--

Stefano

----------

## djinnZ

direi che un update del bios potrebbe risolvere il problema ma visto che lo portate in assistenza... non posso che compiangervi (per me "tecnico"=ladro|bastardo|piantagrane|incapace ma sono un tantino estremista).

----------

## dema

Condivido appieno la tua visione ma del resto l'aggiornamento del bios e' una strada che ho gia' tentato senza ottenere nessun risultato...   :Sad: 

Dopo i test effettuati credo di dover concludere che il problema ricade nella categoria "guasto hardware" con tutti i problemi che ne conseguono... O meglio, diciamo che non so più dove sbattere la testa e sono arrivato alla famosa "ultima spiaggia"...

----------

